# one-legged unreleasable for adoption



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

found feral pigeon with one leg dried up, hanging there. leg fell off. now he has one leg, and is unreleasable.
i cannot keep him, i can treat birds and release, but cant keep them, i live in someone else's apartment, technically, so what he says goes.
he is sweet, and has gotten very used to me. he is a male, teenager. loves other pigeons, and gets around fine on one leg.
i really need to find him a home, i've been turning sick birds away because he is using a much needed hospital bed.
anything else you need to know, let me know.
oh, i will only adopt to someone that is recommended by someone on here, or is on here already, or can prove to me some way that he isnt going to be food for dogs or something.

Thanks!!


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

if you can ship the little guy ,i would take him, he would have a forever home,with my pet chickens and i,i have a 10' by 30' enclosed run,and a 10' by 10' wood building.let me know,thanks


----------



## flowertycoon (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi, I am new to pigeon rearing, but my children and I are looking for a pigeon or two to befriend. We have a farm in Northern Vermont, but come to the Boston area every Wednesday. If you can keep him until Wednesday, we would be very interested in meeting you and him, and would appreciate advice and recommendations on how best to keep him safe and healthy. I can guarantee his safety against other pets (no dogs, very patient cats that don't even eat our pet rodents) and need to know more about how to protect from flying predators. Does he ever fly? From what I have read, it seems like the only way to ensure safety from hawks is only to let them out while you are observing closely? My son will happily do whatever it takes to keep a pigeon happy and healthy as he has wanted one for much of his life.
Thanks!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

flowertycoon said:


> Hi, I am new to pigeon rearing, but my children and I are looking for a pigeon or two to befriend. We have a farm in Northern Vermont, but come to the Boston area every Wednesday. If you can keep him until Wednesday, we would be very interested in meeting you and him, and would appreciate advice and recommendations on how best to keep him safe and healthy. I can guarantee his safety against other pets (no dogs, very patient cats that don't even eat our pet rodents) and need to know more about how to protect from flying predators. Does he ever fly? From what I have read, it seems like the only way to ensure safety from hawks is only to let them out while you are observing closely? My son will happily do whatever it takes to keep a pigeon happy and healthy as he has wanted one for much of his life.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi there, how wonderful that you are interested in adopting this feral from Moxie! Actually, the only real way to protect from a predator is to keep indoors or inside an aviary w/quarter inch mesh. You could get some
ideas from this forum at Pigeon-Life:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=38

Hope everything works out for you and Moxie and the pigeon  .

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

flowertycoon said:


> I can guarantee his safety against other pets (no dogs, very patient cats that don't even eat our pet rodents) and need to know more about how to protect from flying predators.* Does he ever fly? From what I have read, it seems like the only way to ensure safety from hawks is only to let them out while you are observing closely? *My son will happily do whatever it takes to keep a pigeon happy and healthy as he has wanted one for much of his life.
> Thanks!


Thank you for offering a home to this bird.

EVEN if you are outside with them, a hawk can and will swoosh by and pick them up, before you can even figure out what happened. All you will feel is the wind coming by...but the bird will be gone, pigeons are their favorite meal. I have been there....but my pigeons happened to be in the confines of their aviary.

I can't stress enough the importance of keeping them protected-especially a handicapped and/or pet bird., and it certainly will avoid a heartache for you an your children....as many members here have suffered.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

The other thing with this fellow is that he can fly just fine, I think. That would mean that if you ever got him outside, he'd probably try to head for home.

Pidgey


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

We have a feral "one-legged" female pigeon living a block away from us. She stands on only one leg, can hop a bit, but "swims" with her right leg (or is it the left leg?) when she comes for food.

*Swing-Leg* can fly just fine, but prefers to swim when I or a local street-person drops something for her. She has a mate. 

She knows me, but rarely comes closer than 3 meters or 3 yards from me in case she has to fly away. She flies to the food as a last resort, since it expends energy.

I have been observing her for a year or more now. She is slower to get to food, so various people (illegally) make sure she has food. She often eats where a person living in a half-way house drops food from his 3rd or 4th floor window onto the sidewalk and street. Four pigeons have been run over there the past few years; recently a mourning dove was run over. I don't think I can talk to him about t, and I rarely see him on the street. Once, a year ago, I saw him drop his pants between two cars directly across the street from my window and leave a huge load of diarrhea, which remained for a few days. Some of the street people who live at the half-way house (run by the Order of the Hospital of St, John of Jerusalem, or Knights Hospitaler) like to sit on nearby park benches, and they keep many of the pigeons fed and alive through the window.

She has no problem that I know of with the local hawks or falcons, because she flies with a savvy flock.

I have not noticed local raptors bothering our neighborhood pigeons much this summer. I think they have easier prey such as field mice. Last winter and springtime the raptor fly-bys were frequent. 

Your pigeon, Moxie, _might_ prefer a free if short life, with a mate. Just a statement on my part. She will probably live longer in an aviary. If she has a choice of flying out, and possibly away, after being in an aviary for a while, would be something I myself would personally consider in a similar situation. She could always return if she felt like it, just as Victor's Tooter chose to return, although his mate at the time opted for the wild life. I think one thing to consider if allowing birds to fly out from an aviary, is if there is a raptor-savvy local flock nearby. There is some safety in numbers.

Pigeons have different personalities. Some seem to love domesticity, some need the freedom to fully enjoy.

Larry


----------



## flowertycoon (Jul 23, 2007)

What I am understanding from what I read here is that I can't have it both ways, I can either have feral pigeons inhabit the farm and free fly, but not befriend us, or I can have a pet pigeon who really shouldn't ever free fly? 

I should say up front that although we have a decent enclosure, I wouldn't want to keep a bird in it without having free flying time, so Moxie, you may feel like another home would be better. We do have a farm down the road with about 100 pigeons, so if the uni-leg pigeon chose to leave, he would have the option to join the flock. But after feeding and caring for him, I can understand if you want to find someone who can keep him enclosed.

Susan


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Usually, in order to "fly free", a bird needs to have been raised and oriented to its home by just standing and looking around when it was young. It's not very common for them to orient themselves to a new place but it does happen. What they typically do when they're already this old, have lived their adult life in a different place and been taken to someplace new is to realize that home is... "thataway" and head off in that direction if possible. So, as soon as you let this guy out to free fly, he's going to be heading home. For the ferals, there is usually a distance limit for them. They can usually make it home from 10 miles or so pretty easily. Start getting them 20 miles or more and then it's getting iffy-er by the mile. Some birds are better, some are worse. Some get lost 100 yards away. But, they usually do know that they're not at home and will try to get back there.

Pidgey


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I would take in the birdif need be I have a 7' by 7' loft with two breeding cages attached to the side. 

I have a feral pigeon that broke its wing and can no longer fly. She is a female and maybe they could be a pair? 

Haha just a thought good luck


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pidgey said:


> Usually, in order to "fly free", a bird needs to have been raised and oriented to its home by just standing and looking around when it was young. It's not very common for them to orient themselves to a new place but it does happen. What they typically do when they're already this old, have lived their adult life in a different place and been taken to someplace new is to realize that home is... "thataway" and head off in that direction if possible. So, as soon as you let this guy out to free fly, he's going to be heading home. For the ferals, there is usually a distance limit for them. They can usually make it home from 10 miles or so pretty easily. Start getting them 20 miles or more and then it's getting iffy-er by the mile. Some birds are better, some are worse. Some get lost 100 yards away. But, they usually do know that they're not at home and will try to get back there.
> 
> Pidgey


On two separate occassions I have tried to relocate my feral rehabs,
The first time, the population around here had grown and I heard about a community 20 miles away that had a common area where the pigeons were fed by the locals. After checking it out several times and findit to be pigeon friendly, I took a group out there and let them go. MY husband was relieved and I felt sad. We stopped for a bite of lunch on the way home. A bit later, we arrived home to find the pigeons on the roof of our house looking at us like, :how come it took you guys so long?"
The next time was several years later. I met a man that had pigeons and also had a great barn for them to live in He agreed to take all my pigeons. The catch was, he lived about 60 mile away. We loaded them all up and took him the pigeons. He promised he would keep them in for several months, at least.[ I remembered the last attempt to relocate them. ]Well...some were waiting for us when we got home and other straggled in over the next several days.
So much for ferals being able to home.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

yes, i would like him to be kept with another pigeon/pigeons or a mate, and not to be free-flying. and outside aviary is fine. 
Flowertycoon, just because it is a feral you adopt, does not mean it wont befriend you. although every feral is different, it doesnt mean they wont tame up a bit, or a lot.
umm, so i am to understand you would only have one pigeon? any pigeon, i wouldnt let fly free, thats just me. too many predators, and especially if you adopted this guy, he would be alone, and not in a flock so it would be easy pickins' for a hawk.
Stach and Flash, i couldnt ship him until it got cooler out. someone, i forget who on here, said they have a husband that drives trucks across the country and has done pigeon deliveries before? does anyone know who i am talking about? she offered before that it might be an option, i just dont remember where or who said this!
Stach n flash, can you PM me, tell me a bit more about you and your pijjies? also, does anyone on here know you well? i'm sorry if i'm being so careful, dont take it personally please! you understand, right?


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

oh, flowertycoon, Pidgey is correct about rehoming a pigeon. he/she will usually try to fly home, howevr far that is, and i assume many times they dont make it, they will die trying, thats how strong their sense of home is. 
Maybe you could find a squeaker or baby to adopt? if i get one that needs a home, i'll let you know, ok? but you really need to have an outdoor aviary to keep them in, with another, at least one, more is better, pigeon friend.
let us know what you end up doing! we love to keep up with all these stories! good luck, and if you get a pijjie soon, pics, pics and EVEN more pictures! we LOVE pics to go with the stories!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

xxmoxiexx said:


> yes, i would like him to be kept with another pigeon/pigeons or a mate, and not to be free-flying. and outside aviary is fine.
> Flowertycoon, just because it is a feral you adopt, does not mean it wont befriend you. although every feral is different, it doesnt mean they wont tame up a bit, or a lot.
> umm, so i am to understand you would only have one pigeon? any pigeon, i wouldnt let fly free, thats just me. too many predators, and especially if you adopted this guy, he would be alone, and not in a flock so it would be easy pickins' for a hawk.
> Stach and Flash, i couldnt ship him until it got cooler out. someone, i forget who on here, said they have a husband that drives trucks across the country and has done pigeon deliveries before? does anyone know who i am talking about? she offered before that it might be an option, i just dont remember where or who said this!
> Stach n flash, can you PM me, tell me a bit more about you and your pijjies? also, does anyone on here know you well? i'm sorry if i'm being so careful, dont take it personally please! you understand, right?


I think you're thinking of, Cindy.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Moxie, it is AZWhitefeather, "Cindy" whose husband often does these great acts of kindness and delivers pigeons across the country.

You asked if any of us knew "Stach_n_Flash". Michael is his name. Well, you can't really "know" anyone on the forum, only go by how they act and what they say. Michael is a particular favorite member of mine because, even though he is young, he seems to have a genuine love for all animals and I truly believe he would provide a good home. The only reservation I would have in any young person getting your pigeon is how long they could reasonably care for it. Most kids want to go to college and that would mean arrangements would have to be made for a handicapped pigeon.

I also want to mention that a pigeon with one leg will require extra special care, at least, based on our experience. We had a pigeon named Silver whose leg was amputated at his body, leaving no stump of any kind. As a fledgling, he could fly pretty well because he was light in weight. However, as he grew, he could not lift off and was limited to being on the ground. In his case, he never adjusted to the aviary and nearly bled to death one night because he thrashed around so much and broke off several blood feathers. We tried many things with Silver - regular cages, plastic boxes, etc., until Lewis picked up a regular round dog/cat bed for him. He adjusted to that like a duck in water. We kept it on the hearth in the family room so he could be with us and see things since it had no top. We kept his seed in one area that he could get to and throughout the day would take him out and give him water. If your guy has any kind of stump, it would help tremendously.

I'm not saying all birds are like Silver but just wanted to relate our story. He was one of the most precious pigeons we have ever had. He died very suddenly one afternoon from, we believe, cancer, because he had been operated on earlier for tumors which kept coming back.

Didn't mean to write a monologue, but your little guy will need a lot of TLC.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Maggie, 
That's a sweet, sad story. I can almost see Silver sleeping in his little bed.
I have a one legged red roller that does very well in the aviary setting. Initially I worried terribly about him but he does ok and the other male birds leave him be. He has a non flying blue checked mate and they are quite devoted to each other and very cute together. The little one legged bird does have another admirer and makes a fool of herself following him around. She does all this while her mate is on the nest. Even with all the attention, he remains true to little blue check.


----------

